# est



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone try the jereme jones board est binding system it looks kool but im not sure wat kind it is its prolly a type that i didnt't c


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Burton developed a new type of binding system for 2007/2008. Normal bindings won't work with any Burton board with the channel system. I would suggest going to Burton's web site and watching the video they have on how to set up the EST/ICS boards. It's educational and should answer any questions you have.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

buttchunx said:


> anyone try the jereme jones board est binding system it looks kool but im not sure wat kind it is its prolly a type that i didnt't c


hmmm? Try proper grammer, then maybe i'll be able to understand you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

BiggerThanYours said:


> hmmm? Try proper grammer, then maybe i'll be able to understand you.


The irony is killing me.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

livelyjay said:


> Burton developed a new type of binding system for 2007/2008. Normal bindings won't work with any Burton board with the channel system. I would suggest going to Burton's web site and watching the video they have on how to set up the EST/ICS boards. It's educational and should answer any questions you have.



Actually, Burton boards with ICS come with discs to retro-fit standard bindings.


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

E.s.t. bindings ! i rode this bindings with a jeremy jones ...with the pad under and with out it.... first is very smooth and feels comfy...yes nice riding . with out it ...feels the snow like never before, very precise riding ( dont use in hard pack snow ...) yes i will said all the boards shut change to this est/ ics system .

is very progrsive but doesnt think abot this will make you a better rider ! is you who decide to be a better rider.


----------

